# Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2004)

Der Gewinner der letzten Runde, mariuoschreiber, bitte mit Adresse bei mir melden, damit Du den Gewinn zugeschickt bekommen kannst.

@ alle anderen:
Ab sofort könnt Ihr wieder Fotos für den Oktober/Novemeberr einstellen. 
Zu gewinnen gibts diesmal was zu lesen: Je ein Exemplar "Bratfisch und mehr" vom PaulParey Verlag und "Angeln an Nord- und Ostsee" vom Kosmos Verlag.
Jeweils signiert vom Autor.

Und natürlich kann jeder der mitmacht noch den Hauptgewinn, die Reise nach Schweden gewinnen, die unser Partner Angelreisen Vögler gesponsert hat.

Wir bedanken uns bei folgenden Firmen für die Unterstützung des Anglerboard – Fotowettbewerbs:
*Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma
Kunstköderbau Polinski*

Viele Angler benutzen auch einen Fotoapparat, sowohl um die Eindrücke am Wasser fest zu halten, wie auch den erhofften grossen Fisch als Erinnerung auf Zelluloid zu bannen oder im Falle digitaler Fotografie als Pixel zu speichern. 

Und das dabei immer wieder tolle Fotos raus kommen, sehe ich an vielen der im Anglerboard veröffentlichten Bilder. Da liegt doch nix näher, als einen Fotowettbewerb ins Leben zu rufen, um den Boardies und Besuchern die schönsten Bilder gesammelt vorzustellen. Einmal im Anglerboard, aber natürlich auch im Magazin.

Um nicht endlos viele „kapitale Fischbilder“ zu erhalten, geben wir auch ein Thema vor:

„Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht“

Bewertet wird also nicht die Grösse eines Fisches, sondern die Stimmung, die das Foto hat. Das können natürlich auch Bilder mit Fischen sein, genauso Einrücke vom Fischwasser, Fotos von Kollegen auf dem Angelkutter, ein gemeinsames Fische kochen oder Räuchern mit Angelfreunden, eine gemeinsame Bootstour, ein Karpfencamp nach durchangelter Nacht und so weiter.....

Und es geht auch nicht darum, das perfekte Foto abzuliefern. Weder was die „Bildkomposition“, die Schärfe, die Beleuchtung etc., noch ob das Foto „hochglanzveröffentlichungstauglich“ ist.

Bitte beachten: Jedes Member darf nur insgesamt 3 Bilder fürs ganze Jahr einschicken!!

Also nicht gleich alle tollen Fotos im ersten Monat reinstellen, sonst könnt Ihr vielleicht das am Ende des Jahres geschossene „Topfoto“ gar nicht mehr in die Wertung bringen. Ebenfalls bitte beachten: Mit der Teilname am Wettbewerb wird die Veröffentlichung der Bilder durch Anglerboard.de im Internet und/oder gedruckt durch den Einsender erlaubt

Es wird jeweils einen Monatssieger geben, für den jeweils ein Preis abfallen wird. Dafür wird es eine Jury geben, die aus 5 Moderatoren bestehen wird. Jeweils zum Ende jeden Monats wird dann der Gewinner ausgemacht und vorgestellt.

Und es wird einen Jahressieger geben. Mit einem grandiosen Hauptpreis. Eine noch zu benennende Jury wird aus allen Fotos die 10 besten aussuchen, diese stellen wir dann im Anglerboard zur Abstimmung.

Der Hauptpreis für den Jahressieger: 
1 Woche Ferienhaus in Schweden, inklusive Fährüberfahrt, gestiftet von der Firma Vögler.
Hier der Link zum angucken des Hauses: http://www.angelreisen.de/seiten/camp.php?id=5

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen. 
Nun viel Spass beim Bilder aussuchen und reinstellen, und natürlich viel Glück beim Gewinnen.


----------



## Quappenqualle (28. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

dann will ich auch mal..

Mein 4jähriger Sohn Anton beim Krabbenangeln in DK...


----------



## Holger F. (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Brandungsangeln in Meschendorf !
Am Meer sitzen und einen schönen Sonnenuntergang
sehen, ist für mich das größte.
Wenn dann noch der eine oder andere Fisch dazu
kommt, was will man mehr.

Petri Heil Holger


----------



## Angelwebshop (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Hier eine Impression von den Lofoten

Es war die Ruhe vor dem Sturm, denn Stunden später blies es mit 8 Windstärken 4 Tage lang. 

Die Aufnahme ist vom 04.09. 2004


----------



## ralle (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Papa komm wir wollen angeln !!










Nicht so eilig junge Dame 

So isses besser


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Ich dachte, aus dem Dörschi wird eine legga Prinzessin..........


----------



## the doctor (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Das Glück fällt genau ins Wasser, Aber nicht zu uns 
Aufgenommen: September am Lucherberger See


----------



## MR_VooDoo (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Ich hatte zufällig meine Cam bei einem Freund mit und hab dann die Aquarien und Terarien seines Vater Fotografiert, da ist dann unter anderem dieses Foto entstanden.


----------



## Das_Lo (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Reichlich umstritten aber wahrlich herrlich, unsere Zanderkant:


----------



## Uschi+Achim (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

*Goldener Oktober!*
Das Foto entstand am letzten Samstag 09.10.04 an unserem Vereinsgewässer dem Gevattersee 2 in Minden. Dort versuche ich gerade mit der Sbirolinorute eine Forelle an den Haken zu bekommen. (es hat auch geklappt).

MfG Achim

http://www.angelberichte.de


----------



## Pete (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

so, hier mal eine meinung eines menschen, der sich ab und an mit der bewertung solcher fotoarbeiten beschäftigen muss...die obere der beiden von ralle eingesendeten arbeiten ist die mit abstand beste aller in allen monatswettbewerben eingesandten fotos!!!!...(nur dass ihr in der jury denn auch wisst, was ist ein gutes foto und was nicht)... und da ja die bildqualität nicht als alles entscheidendes kriterium zählt, wird man über die leichten schwächen des bildes in diesem punkt hinwegsehen können....


----------



## gismowolf (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Ralle,ich gratuliere zum Sieg!! #v #v :q
und ich spar mir die schwere Auswahl,was ich noch von meinen Fotos reinstelle!#6


----------



## kanalbulle (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ...die obere der beiden von ralle eingesendeten arbeiten ist die mit abstand beste aller in allen monatswettbewerben eingesandten fotos!!!....


Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden - das Bild ist nicht übel, habe aber schon bessere gesehen (auch diesen Monat) !

Das hier jetzt schon von Sieg gesprochen wird ist noch schlimmer und lässt die Abstimmungskriterien bezweifeln.|kopfkrat 
Das ist unfair allen anderen gegenüber !
So - und das war meine Meinung ! (gefällt ohne Beeinflussung dritter)


----------



## levalex (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

An der Sieg:


----------



## Pete (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

@ kanalbulle....ich wollte an dieser stelle nur mal anmerken, dass nicht ausschließlich bildern mit weiss was für großen fischen oder kitschig-sentimentalen sonnenuntergängen der vorrang gehört, sondern dass vielmehr die sogenannten zufälligen schnappschüsse ein großes stück wirklichkeit und lebendigkeit rüberbringen...klar sind geschmäcker verschieden, aber über so ein feines bild hätte sicher auch sir newton schmunzeln müssen...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Meerforellendrill im Sonnenaufgang bei leichter Dünung


----------



## wildbootsman (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Nähe Farsund im Sturm (Windstärke 10) und die Sonne stiebitzt sich endlich mal durch den Dauerregen.

Wildi


----------



## DerStipper (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*






ich auf dem Stuhl (links)und die anderen dabei enstanden 3.7.2003 
das war in der Pause om 2ten Jugendfischen|bla:


----------



## AndreasG (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Wer in Papas Fußstapfen treten willmuss früh damit anfangen....


----------



## Sockeye (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

@Pete

sicherlich ist das ein gelungener Schnappschuß, der zwar nichts mit dem vorgegeben Thema zu tun hat, aber kleine, nackige Kinder machen sich immer gut. So gut, dass auf Farben, Bildauschnitt, Balance oder Linien und Fluchten gänzlich verzichtet werden kann - ein Schnappschuß eben.

Ob dieses Bild nun den Juoren gefällt, oder nicht sollten wir doch ihnen überlassen und nicht versuchen Einfluss auf die Entscheidung zu nehmen, speziell nicht, wenn man Moderator ist.

Ich will nicht wissen, was hier los wäre, wenn ein "normaler" User so agiert hätte... |motz:


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Hier 2 Bilder von gestern. Sind auf der Ostsee bei Hohenfelde entstanden .......


----------



## PASA (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Ein Foto von letzter Woche von der Boardiereise nach Avik Brügge mit Elchferien und Ditters Reisen Oktober 2004    

Noch mehr davon gibt es da: http://gallery.kairies.de/avik2004?page=5
 |wavey:


----------



## Pete (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

sockeye...ich habe in keiner weise vor, den juoren vorzuschreiben, was sie auswählen sollen...ich habe nur die siegerarbeiten der anderen monate gesehen und konnte oft die entscheidungen nicht nachvollziehen... zu thomas sei zu sagen, dass er, als er die idee mit dem fotowettbewerb ins leben rief, mir gegenüber zugab, dass er nicht unbedingt der künstler und fotoprofi sei und sich schwertue, solche arbeiten bewerten zu wollen... 

was aber das vorschieben meiner moderatorentätigkeit hier soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...ich äußere mich hier wie jeder andere member auch...und wenn mich jemand von den zuständigen mods hier zur mäßigung gerufen hätte, so hätte ich dies sicher akzeptieren und respektieren müssen


----------



## Istvan (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Komisch Pete, du warst der Erste der sich zu Qualität bzw. Aussage ausließ, finde ich auch nicht so ganz koscher.  #d 

Istvan


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Ehrlich gesagt Pete, verstehe ich deine Reaktion auch nicht so richtig! #c 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Istvan (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

Jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack, ist doch klar. Aber das ist stets subjektiv. Deswegen werde ich mich zu meinen Favoriten nicht äußern.

Istvan


----------



## rob (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

so dann bewerb ich mich diesesmal auch wieder.
dieses foto entstand in avik bei der boardiereise und zeigt unseren wodi bei einer gekonnten landung. #6 
lg rob


----------



## Pete (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

was für eine reaktion, knurri ?...ich habe lediglich zum ausdruck gebracht, dass solche bilder wie das von ralle es verdienen, erst genommen zu werden...

...nun kriegt euch bitte wieder ein...hab überhaupt keinen bock auf streit...mein hinweis oben war einfach aus dem bauch heraus, weil ich das foto so irre finde


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Oktober/November*

So, gerade wird das Siegerbild ausgesucht, deswegen schliesse ich den Thread mal.
In den nächsten Tagen Tagen geht dann die nächste Runde wieder an den Start.


----------

